# Learn Chinese in 5 minutes



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Learn Chinese in 5 minutes (You MUST read them aloud)

English . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Chinese

That's not right . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Sum Ting Wong

Are you harboring a fugitive?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Hu Yu Hai Ding

See me ASAP. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Kum Hia Nao

Stupid Man . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Dum Fuk

Small Horse. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Tai Ni Po Ni

Did you go to the beach? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Wai Yu So Tan

I bumped into a coffee table . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Ai Bang Mai Fu Kin Ni

I think you need a face lift . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Chin Tu Fat

It's very dark in here . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Wai So Dim

I thought you were on a diet . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Wai Yu Mun Ching

This is a tow away zone . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . No Pah King

Our meeting is scheduled for next week . . . . . . Wai Yu Kum Nao

Staying out of sight . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Lei Ying Lo

He's cleaning his wheels . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Wa Shing Ka

Your body odor is offensive . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Yu Stin Ki Poo

Great . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Fa Kin Su Pa


----------



## Angela (Jan 18, 2008)

i know chinese,but i don't know the meaning that you list upon....

lightning


----------



## McChicken (Jan 27, 2008)

LOL , very funny . Stupid man = Dum Fuk , ha3x :lol:


----------



## McChicken (Jan 27, 2008)

That's not right = Sum Ting Wong , Mwhuahahaha . That's must be slank of "Something Wrong" . Very Funny ... :lol:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Why do they have phone books in China?

In case they wing the wong number!!

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

